# spares for Niesmann & Bischoff in U K ?



## gabbie (Feb 28, 2007)

I have been onto Polch, they are not giving any spares to britain They say to get in touch with 3AAA's in Wales. Wales tells me they are not doing anything with N & B at the moment, they can't get anything from them. So Preston took my money and then you are dumped.
I need rubber seals for my garage doors, the water is pouring in each time it gets power washed. This is very frustrating, I have kept the water ingress inspection up since new, it is 4 years old now.
Gabbie


----------



## awr (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Gabbie,b16duv is going to the factory in polch in the summer,he's a decent guy,pm him and tell him your requirments. Alan


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

I Emailed the factory for a door clip, they told me to contact 3A's which I did, they have Emailed me back saying they can ordert the part for me no problem and that was yesterday so not sure why they cant get you the seal 8O 
I am going to the factory in August so if you dont have any joy PM me and I will see what I can do.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Don't power wash your van!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Friends did it on their kontikki and water pored in because they put pressure on the seals. You learn the hard way sometimes.

3AAAs are good so they won't leave you in the lurch as we have had our last 2 vans from them. Keep in touch. They are a good family business so just keep contacting them.

Chris


----------

